
Ask HN: Are there any production grade systems that have been open sourced? - humility
Say web apps?
======
ramon
The biggest and most widely deployed projects are open-source in the internet.
Wordpress Apache PHP MySQL

------
drdeca
Has any production grade software ever existed?

------
splodge
Erm, Linux?

